# Cody Doesn't Care About Lack of Stories in AEW



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324417646717272066
*As if we didn't already know based on circumstantial evidence, there's no need to speculate anymore. He said it himself to a fan. He's going to end up running this company into the ground.*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

But we can't go one minute without some deep emotional story from Cody where he is crying his soul out. Fuck you Cody.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WOW way to twist his words BelAir. There's more to the quote. There's already a thread by the way.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324417646717272066
> *As if we didn't already know based on circumstantial evidence, there's no need to speculate anymore. He said it himself to a fan. He's going to end up running this company into the ground.*





Klitschko said:


> But we can't go one minute without some deep emotional story from Cody where he is crying his soul out. Fuck you Cody.


You beat me to it.

This motherfucker is determined to be the ONLY person with story, knowing it makes HIM more interesting. This is an EVP flat-out admitting that he doesn’t care to bury the rest of the roster.

I DARE anyone to defend this or his actions as just being “a work” ever again. This motherfucker is a piece of shit that is determined to be a star, even if it is only in a “the star of that company that died 20 years ago...” sort of way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> WOW way to twist his words BelAir. There's more to the quote. There's already a thread by the way.


*Nothing is twisted. If you're not disappointed by the lack of story, you don't care that there isn't a story. It's cut and dry. Stop being such a blind apologist.*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> This motherfucker is determined to be the ONLY person with story, knowing it makes HIM more interesting. This is an EVP flat-out admitting that he doesn’t care to bury the rest of the roster.
> 
> I DARE anyone to defend this or his actions as just being “a work” ever again. This motherfucker is a piece of shit that is determined to be a star, even if it is only in a “the star of that company that died 20 years ago...” sort of way.


100 percent. I seriously think guys like Moxley and Darby and other talent that are not part of the Elite clique are forced to come up with their own stories during the 30 seconds that they give them each week.

Only way this asshole can be a big star is if he books himself as one. This asshole is worse then Jarret and HHH combined.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> 100 percent. I seriously think guys like Moxley and Darby and Other talent thats not part of the Elite clique are forced to come up with their own stories during the 30 seconds that they give them each week.
> 
> Only way this asshole can be a big star is if he books himself as one. This asshole is worse then Jarret and HHH combined.


And there are dipshits that think he’s just “working”.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> 100 percent. I seriously think guys like Moxley and Darby and Other talent thats not part of the Elite clique are forced to come up with their own stories during the 30 seconds that they give them each week.
> 
> Only way this asshole can be a big star is if he books himself as one. This asshole is worse then Jarret and HHH combined.


*At least the rest of the TNA card still felt important with Jeff Jarett booking himself to go over. And at least Triple H used to deliver the best wrestling program from 2014-2015 in spite of NXT being his vanity project. Cody just puts himself over and doesn't give a fuck about anyone else.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Nothing is twisted. If you're not disappointed by the lack of story, you don't care that there isn't a story. It's cut and dry. Stop being such a blind apologist.*


My guy I post more than you here and I have shit on their women's division more than you ever have. I have also admitted on multiple occasions that Cody has a ego. What I see here is a piece of his quote being used to start another shit on Cody thread. This is nothing more than that. There are literally 3 Cody threads on the front page that you can rant on. What he was actually conveying is that he expects fans to connect the dots for this particular feud. And they have history so I agree with that. Does that mean the womens division as a whole has been booked well? No it doesn't I never said that. You and @bdon are the biggest drama queens of all time.

You've already admitted before that you solely come to this section to start shit and that is exactly what you're doing here.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Lack of story, long term storytelling which has not pay off. Which is it AEW?

More clueless by the day,

Be shocked if this company aint dead by the 5th year with who the hell is running it.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

BTE championship is better than that crap lets be honest lol.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That's all you need to know, somehow I think aew will be just fine, goodnight.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> My guy I post more than you here and I have shit on their women's division more than you ever have. I have also admitted on multiple occasions that Cody has a ego. What I see here is a piece of his quote being used to start another shit on Cody thread. This is nothing more than that. There are literally 3 Cody threads on the front page that you can rant on. What he was actually conveying is that he expects fans to connect the dots for this particular feud. And they have history so I agree with that. Does that mean the womens division as a whole has been booked well? No it doesn't I never said that. You and @bdon are the biggest drama queens of all time.
> 
> You've already admitted before that you solely come to this section to start shit and that is exactly what you're doing here.


The motherfucker could catch you bent over, stick his dick up your ass, and you and others would claim he is just “working”.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Carter84 said:


> View attachment 93198​


I dont agree that this is the ACE title in the company, but am I the only one that thinks this belt looks beautiful, especially in photos like this?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> The motherfucker could catch you bent over, stick his dick up your ass, and you and others would claim he is just “working”.


Its just that I'm not taking this shit so personally. I know he has an ego and I know he gets the best storylines. But some of you act like he's ruining your lives or like he has a personal vendetta against you as a fan. If he's working an angle which he probably is, great. If he's not, who the fuck cares that much? He's not taking food away from your table. He has given us a whole heap of free entertainment. You two are embodying the essence of why Twitter has been so terrible for society. Everything he does isn't an end of the world catastrophe.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> The motherfucker could catch you bent over, stick his dick up your ass, and you and others would claim he is just “working”.


You argument is stupid.....

Stop attacking other people who don't think like you, you're better than that.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Not a good quote. You don't have to do nothing but defend your own product, but you also can acknowledge fans better, and most do want a good women's division. Yes, the pandemic effected it due to the reliance of joshi women, but you can still do solid storylines with who you have. The match should be good, but it needed more time on the shows, end of story.

But nah that's too levelheaded. What really is happening is Cody is turning into the biggest egomaniac in wrestling history, triple that of someone like Moolah, and him and the Elite will 100% destroy AEW because of their own egos, reliance on dumb comedy, too many indie geeks who only do workrate, reliance on mark heavy angles, horrible hot shot booking, etc. RIP. I would take Dixie Carter 100 times over Tony's geek ass and Cody RHHHodes


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

People here seem to forget that AEW does not need a women division to be popular.

The overreaction about everything is incredible XD

If i was the owner of the company there wouldn't even be a women division, i would add the division only after a few years. AEW's booking is in correlation with their ratings, they can't take the luxury to give a lot of time to the women because that would hurt the ratings.

You know why Riho was used so much when she was in the US ?
Because her segments ratings were on par with the men one's, no other woman came close to Riho in term of ratings.

AEW is a young company and they need the best rating possible to keep the TV deal. They have all the data about the shows so they know what work and what don't, sadly the women segments are hurting the rating of the show.....


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

bdon said:


> The motherfucker could catch you bent over, stick his dick up your ass, and you and others would claim he is just “working”.


Lmao.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I hate the tone in which he answers questions. Just screams arrogance and both WWE and AEW seem to not give a shit what their fans input is on things.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

When Omega and the Young Bucks start running through the roster, getting the best storylines next year, then they will start being attacked in the same way.

Omega is about to be public enemy #1 when he takes the gold and I guarantee you we see threads about his "ego" and you people in this thread will take your hate away from Cody and direct it to him.

Wrestling fans have always been this way so I don't even know why I bother.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> When Omega and the Young Bucks start running through the roster, getting the best storylines next year, then they will start being attacked in the same way.
> 
> Omega is about to be public enemy #1 when he takes the gold and I guarantee you we see threads about his "ego" and you people in this thread will take your hate away from Cody and direct it to him.
> 
> Wrestling fans have always been this way so I don't even know why I bother.


Omega sat for a year+ giving himself over to the company. When he lost, he took a step down the card.

You can’t even bring yourself to admit that losing the title will drop Cody down the card. That’s the issue. There is no meaning to wins and losses for Cody Runnels’ character. I don’t care if he wins every week, but when you lose, it needs to have a goddamn consequence. Otherwise, you kill the entire fucking television show.

Just as we seen with Brodie and MJF before him, beating Cody Rhodes has no meaning to it. It lacks psychology and logic. I want to see this company grow and prosper, but you will never grow shit with Jericho and Cody holding the glass ceiling beneath their feet. As someone who clearly watches WWE, you’d think your ass would understand this after HHH, but clearly I give you too much fucking credit.

Cody is a piece of shit. Fuck him. Hey Cody! Break a leg you bleach blond dipshit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What stars want to join AEW just to have Cody indirectly burying everyone?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Omega sat for a year+ giving himself over to the company. When he lost, he took a step down the card.
> 
> You can’t even bring yourself to admit that losing the title will drop Cody down the card. That’s the issue. There is no meaning to wins and losses for Cody Runnels’ character. I don’t care if he wins every week, but when you lose, it needs to have a goddamn consequence. Otherwise, you kill the entire fucking television show.
> 
> ...


I have never argued that Cody wasn't booking himself in a questionable manner though. I know he's hogging the spotlight with a little bit of a HHH complex. You keep saying that I don't see this when I have agreed with you in multiple threads my guy. You just want me and others to band together with you in blowing his shit up to the same degree that you do. 😂 

Like we were discussing yesterday I see it as half massive ego and half working an angle. If I'm wrong on the angle part, then I'm okay with that and I'll admit that I'm wrong lol it doesn't affect my life to that degree trust me. I am thoroughly entertained with AEW regardless and Cody's extravagance genuinely doesn't piss me off in any way. But what I'm not gonna do is wish him harm and take it personally like the part I bolded in your statement. That's the issue I have with the Cody hate on here. It's un-necessary AF.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Statlander of example has so much to offer in terms of story, shes a freaken alien! For all we know she could be working for the Frieza Force and is now plotting to take the womens title and take over the Earth as she recovers on her home planet! See? Good example of storytelling of a AEW character, imagine how cool it would be for Statlander to utilize such storytelling of her alien character, it would be great! 

Why are Shiida and Nyla fighting? Britt seems to be more ready to take on Shiida than Nyla is rn, Britt btw another who utilizes the storytelling of her dentist character..

Whats Cody's character? Why is he the American Nightmare? Why does the intro of his theme sound ominous? Hes not a ominous character 💀


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I would be happy to see a match for a championship title that was between the top contender, based on wins, and the champion. But:


AEW has consistently told us wins & loses; then given random wrestlers title shots or held a drawing for #1 contender's match
Had matches with Story, then rehashed the match months later still relying on the previous story to spark interest.

Shida v Nyla wasn't very interesting the first time around. Most people expected the match and welcomed it, but there wasn't much hype or reason to it. It was about a championship title. Again, the match comes up with no build and little hype. How can AEW expect people to be interested to even the same degree as before? Even Cody v Darby is a rematch of a rematch that didn't really have a story. How can AEW expect a sloppy, potluck of a story to be better 6 months later?

I don't know if it's lazy writing, bad writing, or selfish writing. But, it's at least one of those 3. that said, They've delivered me a good Jericho/MJF, Mox/Eddie, and Team Taz angles. I'll definitely watch the PPV, just not for $60.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

he's an idiot

stories is why i watch wrestling. i dont watch wrestling for "movez"


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

People, please don't compare Triple H & Cody. H at least became one of the biggest stars in the hottest era in the history of professional wrestling, while Cody had to book himself on top to make it to the main event. H has IT, Cody doesn't.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Machismo88 said:


> People, please don't compare Triple H & Cody. H at least became one of the biggest stars in the hottest era in the history of professional wrestling, while Cody had to book himself on top to make it to the main event. H has IT, Cody doesn't.


100%

Say what you want about HHH but guy had IT and was a star in the best era of wrestling.

Arguably the greatest heel ever.

Cody couldnt even lace his boot, guys screams midcard. Not a star at all.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Long-term storytelling.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> When Omega and the Young Bucks start running through the roster, getting the best storylines next year, then they will start being attacked in the same way.
> 
> Omega is about to be public enemy #1 when he takes the gold and I guarantee you we see threads about his "ego" and you people in this thread will take your hate away from Cody and direct it to him.
> 
> Wrestling fans have always been this way so I don't even know why I bother.


Nope. Cody will always be the one I dislike most in AEW. Then The Bucks, and finally Omega.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

So twitter person asks Cody about the lack of story line in one match and Cody responds that it may not need one.....

.... hysterical wrestling fan creates a thread saying he's worse than Satan and other wrestling fans complain that he lied about AEW being sports based because... erm... he doesn't want that much sports entertainment type story line stuff.

Christ!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

prosperwithdeen said:


> When Omega and the Young Bucks start running through the roster, getting the best storylines next year, then they will start being attacked in the same way.
> 
> Omega is about to be public enemy #1 when he takes the gold and I guarantee you we see threads about his "ego" and you people in this thread will take your hate away from Cody and direct it to him.
> 
> Wrestling fans have always been this way so I don't even know why I bother.


Then how does it make sense to book yourself down? This is why this line of thinking doesn’t make sense. They don’t know how to book.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Of course they dont care about stories. Even Mox and Kingston is the best story they have going could be a heck of a lot better. Full gear isnt getting me psyched at all for that very reason.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hmm, @The Wood what was it on the list we discussed yesterday? 26% or so of fans who left because of wanting better stories?

Great logic here by Cody.



bdon said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> This motherfucker is determined to be the ONLY person with story, knowing it makes HIM more interesting. This is an EVP flat-out admitting that he doesn’t care to bury the rest of the roster.
> 
> I DARE anyone to defend this or his actions as just being “a work” ever again. This motherfucker is a piece of shit that is determined to be a star, even if it is only in a “the star of that company that died 20 years ago...” sort of way.


Telllllll Emmmmm Bdonnnnn!!!



Carter84 said:


> That's all you need to know, somehow I think aew will be just fine, goodnight.


Sure, might be fine but will never grow or be competitive with anything but NXT.



TeamFlareZakk said:


> Statlander of example has so much to offer in terms of story, shes a freaken alien! For all we know she could be working for the Frieza Force and is now plotting to take the womens title and take over the Earth as she recovers on her home planet! See? Good example of storytelling of a AEW character, imagine how cool it would be for Statlander to utilize such storytelling of her alien character, it would be great!


That's a no from me dawg



optikk sucks said:


> he's an idiot
> 
> stories is why i watch wrestling. i dont watch wrestling for "movez"


You praise AEW weekly though and moves is all they do. Haven't booked a hot story since Jericho Vs Moxley


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Here for bdons jim cornette inspired rsnts

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I know what Cody is saying, and I even agree with him.

Not every match has to have a build or storyline.

I’ve watched wrestling long enough to know that there are long-term storylines and short-term storylines. And then sometimes there are matches with absolutely no storyline behind it; it just happens. That’s always been the case.

I’m not excited about Shida-Nyla, but I’m hoping that something cool happens as a result of it.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Cody and his pathetic desire to hog the limelight is so friggin' sad. Just accept the fact that you're lower midcard at best and move on.

But no, mf'er has to make a belt for himself and make that one the most important one, derail other wrestlers momentum, have an hour-long entrance, whine like a lil' bitch on a constant basis for cheap sympathy points, have 30 minutes segments cutting the same promo over and over again...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

"Fans are conditioned to expect stories in Pro Wrestling"

Well...yeah. Because Wrestling needs stories. Matches just for matches sake, moves just for moves sake are pointless. Pro Wrestling should always be about telling a story. Whats he want even less fans? Only the smarkiest of the smarky dont care about stories.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I think when the fans finally get back to a decent capacity the boos this guy will get will be pretty darn great. I can already see him looking into the crowd with tears in his eyes not understanding why all the hate all of a sudden.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I think when the fans finally get back to a decent capacity the boos this guy will get will be pretty darn great. I can already see him looking into the crowd with tears in his eyes not understanding why all the hate all of a sudden.


What will suck is that he will then push himself even harder, and these dipshits who think he’s “working” will lap it up and think what a great heel he is.

Having the book must be fucking nice for midcard talent.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> The motherfucker could catch you bent over, stick his dick up your ass, and you and others would claim he is just “working”.


This is the best forum on the planet.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If that’s his attitude to the Women’s division, they might as well scrap it.

There’s been no storytelling with the Women’s title ever since it began, with this kind of attitude it looks like we won’t be getting anything in the future either.

But Cody is quick to put himself in the spotlight, embarrasses Brodie Lee on return, then builds up another random match with Darby and closes this week’s go home show, making the TNT Title feel far more important than the AEW World Title.

It’s shit like this that sucks the enjoyment out of the company.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sometimes even a basic story works, like a challenger gets red hot and becomes a threat to the champion. Nyla hasn't done shit besides beat a bunch of jobbers on dark, so this isn't even that.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Nothing is twisted. If you're not disappointed by the lack of story, you don't care that there isn't a story. It's cut and dry. Stop being such a blind apologist.*


Alot of aew fans are the first to call someone a shill lol

I swear if rollins said this everyone on this site would tear him apart


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Omega should be the one to blame that said, that's just some tweet as your only evidence lol, show me a clip or tweet from Cody saying this.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Does anybody remember the Steiners defending the tag belts against Sting and Lex Luger at Super Brawl? That match was just thrown together with almost no build, yet it was the most memorable match on the PPV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> So twitter person asks Cody about the lack of story line in one match and Cody responds that it may not need one.....
> 
> .... hysterical wrestling fan creates a thread saying he's worse than Satan and other wrestling fans complain that he lied about AEW being sports based because... erm... he doesn't want that much sports entertainment type story line stuff.
> 
> Christ!


You don't see an issue with the fact that the women's title match 2 PPVs in a row had no real story to it?





JasmineAEW said:


> I know what Cody is saying, and I even agree with him.
> 
> Not every match has to have a build or storyline.
> 
> ...


Except this lack of build and story seems to consistently only happen to the women's title


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah count me on the side of every match needing some story. 

I see no issue with a simple 

"I'm the baddest bitch here, I'm going to prove it and take your belt"
"Fuck off I'm the the champ and the best, I'll give you the match to prove it."

Then you have Nyla destroy someone and have her and Vicki antagonise Shida like she did last night to get more heat. I don't see the issue with it. I don't think every match has to have a big convoluted story to it.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but Goldberg's incredible run up the ladder didn't really have a whole lot of story to anything. He was the story because he was so incredible and running through everyone. Even the title win against Hogan came out of nowhere. Was that all wrong?


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

I just don’t get why smarks praise this jobber as much as they do lol. He’s the definition of average in every aspect of wrestling. He looks like the default CAW from wwe games.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Cody is a piece of shit. Fuck him. Hey Cody!* Break a leg you bleach blond dipshit.*


You're such a fucking child 

Just for that sickening threat, I genuinely hope that Cody Rhodes gets a 2-minute long entrance, and that he wrestles for 30 minutes this Saturday against Darby Allin for his TNT title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> My guy I post more than you here and I have shit on their women's division more than you ever have. I have also admitted on multiple occasions that Cody has a ego. What I see here is a piece of his quote being used to start another shit on Cody thread. This is nothing more than that. There are literally 3 Cody threads on the front page that you can rant on. What he was actually conveying is that he expects fans to connect the dots for this particular feud. And they have history so I agree with that. Does that mean the womens division as a whole has been booked well? No it doesn't I never said that. You and @bdon are the biggest drama queens of all time.
> 
> You've already admitted before that you solely come to this section to start shit and that is exactly what you're doing here.


*Except he said NOTHING about connecting the dots. Stop making up random shit to make your non-existent point. I never said I come here to start shit in general. I come here because I liked most of the product up until the last month. I posted one specific topic about OC expressing interest in New Japan to see more hilarious reactions. But hey, you make incorrect inferences all the time, so that's to be expected from you.*



prosperwithdeen said:


> When Omega and the Young Bucks start running through the roster, getting the best storylines next year, then they will start being attacked in the same way.
> 
> Omega is about to be public enemy #1 when he takes the gold and I guarantee you we see threads about his "ego" and you people in this thread will take your hate away from Cody and direct it to him.
> 
> Wrestling fans have always been this way so I don't even know why I bother.


*I'm not sure why you have an obsession with being so wrong when there's a working search button. I made a thread telling people to stop bitching about Kenny's booking because it's obvious he's going to be THAT GUY again next year: "Kenny Omega is a Jobber in AEW"*



RapShepard said:


> You don't see an issue with the fact that the women's title match 2 PPVs in a row had no real story to it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I guarantee you that the only storyline the Women's Championship will have will be with Britt Baker, and that's the one Shida will lose. All the other matches have been LOLRANKINGS or showcases.*


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Drama in the AEW section... Always a fun place for a laugh and a sigh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I guarantee you that the only storyline the Women's Championship will have will be with Britt Baker, and that's the one Shida will lose. All the other matches have been LOLRANKINGS or showcases.*


Well yeah Baker is the only woman who gets actually story and time on Dynamite. I mean she had a feud being built while she was injured for Christ's sake lol. Meanwhile Shida was sitting in the crowd waiting for a challenger lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> You're such a fucking child
> 
> Just for that sickening threat, I genuinely hope that Cody Rhodes gets a 2-minute long entrance, and that he wrestles for 30 minutes this Saturday against Darby Allin for his TNT title.


Harsh


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This is why I stopped liking and started to dislike Cody in the recent months is because of his ego growing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cody thinks he's the shit, but his 50+ year old brother is still a better worker and talker than he is.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

looking fwd to cody v darby


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Fucking hell. Look at who's running this company. You've got Khan, Jericho, Cody, Omega, etc, all coming out with nonsense on a weekly basis.

This company is doomed with these morons running the asylum.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Cody thinks he's the shit, but his 50+ year old brother is still a better worker and talker than he is.


Nah, Cody Rhodes is the better talker between the 2 brothers tbh. 

Dustin Rhodes only beats him in the wrestling department, and even then the gap between both men here is small.

Once again, you’re wrong to an extent.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Cody thinks he's the shit, but his 50+ year old brother is still a better worker and talker than he is.


Imagine being outshined by a 51 year old Goldust lmao. Cody is overrated.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Cody Rhodes is the better talker between the 2 brothers tbh.
> 
> Dustin Rhodes only beats him in the wrestling department, and even then the gap between both men here is small.
> 
> Once again, you’re wrong to an extent.



Dustin has spoke in range of characters. Cody has always spit his ego promos generic self. Sure he has some passion behind his promos and sometimes it can really work. End of the day its just him venting about himself and how he works so hard and the crys about it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

This is what happens when you let the wrestlers run the show, it doesn't work.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Cody Rhodes is the better talker between the 2 brothers tbh.
> 
> Dustin Rhodes only beats him in the wrestling department, and even then the gap between both men here is small.
> 
> Once again, you’re wrong to an extent.


Dustin is the way better promo, they both have fire but his delivery is better. Cody comes across as pretentious when he cuts his promos. He thinks he's way better than he is and he can't hide the smugness and arrogance. Decent if he's working a heel gimmick, but he's not a heel and I don't think he's working.

As far as me being wrong "once again," you're delusional if you think you're the arbiter of that.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Qudhufo said:


> Imagine being outshined by a 51 year old Goldust lmao. Cody is overrated.


To be fair, Dustin can still go. He's a much better worker than a lot of these so called "all time greats" in their primes on the AEW roster. Cody isn't bad anywhere, but he's not great anywhere either.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He doesn't over see it so its not his problem. Who the fuck is pretending that half the shit they book for the women is interesting anyways? Shida/Rosa was the most interesting thing they've done with the women all year.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Cody Rhodes is the better talker between the 2 brothers tbh.
> 
> Dustin Rhodes only beats him in the wrestling department, and even then the gap between both men here is small.
> 
> Once again, you’re wrong to an extent.


Nope. Dustin wins in all aspects of wrestling. Do you really think Cody could make Goldust work?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What else would he say? "Yes I know it sucks but we didn't really pay much attention to it" ?

Or "there is a story if you look hard enough" to insult intelligence. 

He is trying to sell a PPV. Ofcourse he wouldn't say the feud not having a story is bad.

This may be an unpopular opinion, but I don't really care much about women's wrestling. I mean if it's good I will watch, if it's an afterthought like AEW's, I just skip. Unless the match is said to be great. I don't even watch most wwe women's matches. Only follow their ppv feuds.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Nope. Dustin wins in all aspects of wrestling. Do you really think Cody could make Goldust work?


I know that Cody did his very best to make Stardust work (even though he HATED performing as that character).

He also managed to make the "Dashing" character work well, and he also managed to play his "broken/grotesque" character very when he wore that broken mask (after Rey Mysterio broke his nose in early-2011).

Hell, Cody even managed to get over with the crowds in 2013 when his gimmick was basically just him having a freaking MUSTACHE!

Anyway, I still give Cody the slight edge over Dustin on the promo department.

Both men are about equal on charisma, so I can't really disagree with either choice since both of the brother are very charismatic.

However, as pretty good as Cody can be in the ring; I do rate Dustin even higher in the wrestling department.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> I know that Cody did his very best to make Stardust work (even though he HATED performing as that character).
> 
> He also managed to make the "Dashing" character work well, and he also managed to play his "broken/grotesque" character very when he wore that broken mask (after Rey Mysterio broke his nose in early-2011).
> 
> ...


I can't name a promo Cody has cut that can beat an old school Goldust promo.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I definitely give Dustin the edge in both working and talking, but that is not meant as any kind of insult to Cody. Dustin has cut several great promos in AEW that just kind of come out of nowhere to me to remind me how good he is.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dusty is the only Rhodes that should be anywhere near a main event


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody tells the best stories and typically has the best matches. He's a league above his peers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This is what happens when you let the wrestlers run the show, it doesn't work.


*It's almost like we had a live demonstration 22 years ago. 








*


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Nothing is twisted. If you're not disappointed by the lack of story, you don't care that there isn't a story. It's cut and dry. Stop being such a blind apologist.*


If you want spoon fed storylines and angles there is another wrestling show that has been making and feeding Gerber babies for decades that you can get your fill of. 

You don't even have to use you're brain either. They do that for you too!!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's almost like we had a live demonstration 22 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then, Now, Forever


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dustin and Cody are a wash as wrestlers. Above average promos and average wrestlers that need theatrics to shine. Cody > Dustin because his peak is clearly higher and his low of Stardust is nowhere near as bad as Black Reign or Seven.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> If you want spoon fed storylines and angles there is another wrestling show that has been making and feeding Gerber babies for decades that you can get your fill of.
> 
> You don't even have to use you're brain either. They do that for you too!!!!!


Well of course AEW can't spoon feed the Nyla vs Shida story because there's nothing there [emoji23]. It has as much depth as R-Truths 29th 24/7 Title championship reign.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Women's division will have a storyline once his wife Charlotte Flaired the division


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324417646717272066
> *As if we didn't already know based on circumstantial evidence, there's no need to speculate anymore. He said it himself to a fan. He's going to end up running this company into the ground.*


He’s not wrong. Sometimes matches can happen due to sheer (scripted) athletic reasons. That’s fine, specifically if the two performers are top end athletes or unusual attractions (like a Yokozuna vs Andre). 

I seriously doubt he wants a promotion with NO stories. Just good ones. And I agree.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seafort said:


> He’s not wrong. Sometimes matches can happen due to sheer (scripted) athletic reasons. That’s fine, specifically if the two performers are top end athletes or unusual attractions (like a Yokozuna vs Andre).
> 
> I seriously doubt he wants a promotion with NO stories. Just good ones. And I agree.


But is Shida vs Nyla one of those exceptions?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> He doesn't over see it so its not his problem. Who the fuck is pretending that half the shit they book for the women is interesting anyways? Shida/Rosa was the most interesting thing they've done with the women all year.


These people bitch about lack of build in the women's division but when AEW tries something to appease fans that get's bitched about too.

Nightmare Collective- Bitched about and mocked
Women's Tag Team Tournament- Bitched about, mocked and not watched because of 'green' and botchiness in the wrestlers.
Brandi and Allie storyline- Bitched about and mocked
Anna Jay and Brandi feud- Bitched about and mocked
Baker and Swole had a good fued with a storyline thought people seemed to like until their match at All Out happened then it was bitched about and mocked.

As I have typed this I am realizing that Brandi is involved in nearly all of them. That should not matter though, she is trying. if the people who complain are so hungry for storylines they should show some damn appreciation to the women who are trying to have storylines and angles. That doesn't mean you have to like it, it means you appreciate their effort.

It wouldn't surprise me if the women just said 'fuck it' (other than Brandi, Britt and maybe Allie)and told Tony and Kenny you deal with it after the CONSTANT bitching and insults about EVERYTHING they try.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Well of course AEW can't spoon feed the Nyla vs Shida story because there's nothing there . It has as much depth as R-Truths 29th 24/7 Title championship reign.


There is something there. They had a brutal fight that took everything Shida had to overcome Nyla and take the title from her and since then Nyla and Vicki feel Shida is afraid of Rose because Hikaru knows if they fought again she couldn't beat her a second time and that's where the 'Won't fight another match in the ring until Shida accepts our challenge for the Women's Championship' ultimatum comes in. They forced Shida's hand to accept their challenge or admit she is scared of losing the belt to Nyla.

All it takes is a little brain power to figure this out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> There is something there. They had a brutal fight that took everything Shida had to overcome Nyla and take the title from her and since then Nyla and Vicki feel Shida is afraid of Rose because Hikaru knows if they fought again she couldn't beat her a second time and that's where the 'Won't fight another match in the ring until Shida accepts our challenge for the Women's Championship' ultimatum comes in. They forced Shida's hand to accept their challenge or admit she is scared of losing the belt to Nyla.
> 
> All it takes is a little brain power to figure this out.


Imagine if they had actually had something even similar to that on TV. Instead we got:

Nyla: I refuse to do my job again until you face me.
Shida: Somehow that means I should face you?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> There is something there. They had a brutal fight that took everything Shida had to overcome Nyla and take the title from her and since then Nyla and Vicki feel Shida is afraid of Rose because Hikaru knows if they fought again she couldn't beat her a second time and that's where the 'Won't fight another match in the ring until Shida accepts our challenge for the Women's Championship' ultimatum comes in. *They forced Shida's hand to accept their challenge* or admit she is scared of losing the belt to Nyla.
> 
> All it takes is a little brain power to figure this out.


I don't think you know what the term "forced her hand" means lol. Actually I'm sure you don't know what it means, if you consider this forcing somebodies hand lol. 

There's nothing there because the first match barely had build. This isn't some prestigious, revered, and layered rivalry where just the match up itself tells a story. This is a match that had no build ran back with even less build. It's okay to call a spade and spade and admit that this has 0 build because it's an afterthought.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol, you've got to love the overreaction. 

Like every other fucking match on this PPV doesn't have a story. It maybe a bad one or something you personally don't care about, but the stories are all over the place. Threads like these is why I usually stay out of this sub.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think you know what the term "forced her hand" means lol. Actually I'm sure you don't know what it means, if you consider this forcing somebodies hand lol.
> 
> There's nothing there because the first match barely had build. This isn't some prestigious, revered, and layered rivalry where just the match up itself tells a story. This is a match that had no build ran back with even less build. It's okay to call a spade and spade and admit that this has 0 build because it's an afterthought.


So after Vicki said that Rose would not wrestle until Shida gave them a match, if Hikaru ignored them and avoided answering their challenge how would that make Shida look? 

Like they are right and she is afraid of losing to Nyla.

I know exactly what 'forced her hand means. Just because it is not YOU'RE definition of the term doesn't mean I don't.

So agree to disagree.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So after Vicki said that Rose would not wrestle until Shida gave them a match, if Hikaru ignored them and avoided answering their challenge how would that make Shida look?
> 
> Like they are right and she is afraid of losing to Nyla.
> 
> ...


You really don't know what "forced one's hand" means. 1. You can't force the hand of somebody who's taking all challengers. 2. Forcing ones hand generally speaking requires actual pressure on the one being forced. Nyla not wrestling again affects Shida how???

But I want you to answer these questions





ripcitydisciple said:


> These people bitch about lack of build in the women's division but when AEW tries something to appease fans that get's bitched about too.
> 
> Nightmare Collective- Bitched about and mocked


Why was Cody's wife getting a story meanwhile Riho was just having matches with no story?




> Women's Tag Team Tournament- Bitched about, mocked and not watched because of 'green' and botchiness in the wrestlers.


Why do a tag tournament when you can't even do the singles division and women's championship right?



> Brandi and Allie storyline- Bitched about and mocked


Why did Brandi once again have a story while the women's champion didn't?



> Anna Jay and Brandi feud- Bitched about and mocked


For a 3rd time why does Brandi have a story and the women's champion doesn't?



> Baker and Swole had a good fued with a storyline thought people seemed to like until their match at All Out happened then it was bitched about and mocked.


Why did an injured Britt Baker have a story that got build from May to All Out 2, meanwhile the women's champion had no story.



> As I have typed this I am realizing that Brandi is involved in nearly all of them. That should not matter though, she is trying. if the people who complain are so hungry for storylines they should show some damn appreciation to the women who are trying to have storylines and angles. That doesn't mean you have to like it, it means you appreciate their effort.


Why are Brandi and Britt the only ones consistently getting stories or character building segments, while the actual champions just get matches with no heat? 



> It wouldn't surprise me if the women just said 'fuck it' (other than Brandi, Britt and maybe Allie)and told Tony and Kenny you deal with it after the CONSTANT bitching and insults about EVERYTHING they try.


Let's be realistic, the women would probably like stories like the fans are mentioning. Do you think they're just sitting around thinking "man I'm glad I'm not in a storyline". 


I want to see you answer these questions though


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I definitely give Dustin the edge in both working and talking, but that is not meant as any kind of insult to Cody. Dustin has cut several great promos in AEW that just kind of come out of nowhere to me to remind me how good he is.


I DEMAND someone respond to this question: AM I THE ONLY PERSON WHO NOTICES CODY TELEGRAPHING EVERY FUCKING MOVE IN EVERY MATCH!? I watch him and feel like I can see the gears in his head turning, like when you watch the kid who can’t dance but steps out there anyways and is constantly looking around to see what everyone else is doing, instead of just “feeling” the action.




RapShepard said:


> You really don't know what "forced one's hand" means. 1. You can't force the hand of somebody who's taking all challengers. 2. Forcing ones hand generally speaking requires actual pressure on the one being forced. Nyla not wrestling again affects Shida how???
> 
> But I want you to answer these questions
> 
> ...


Brandi gets storylines when the women’s champion DOESN’T get storylines...FOR THE SAME GODDAMN REASON CODY GETS STORYLINES WHEN THE AEW WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION DOESN’T GET STORYLINES!!

BECAUSE THE rHHHodes’ ARE RUINING THE BUSINESS WITH THEIR POLITICIAN BULLSHIT!!!

_throws the double birds in the air_


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You really don't know what "forced one's hand" means. 1. You can't force the hand of somebody who's taking all challengers. 2. Forcing ones hand generally speaking requires actual pressure on the one being forced. Nyla not wrestling again affects Shida how???
> 
> But I want you to answer these questions
> 
> ...


I am going to answer all of the Brandi questions with one answer;

Why the fuck does it matter that she is Cody's wife? This just demonstrates a pre-determined hate for anything Brandi does because of her relationship and status. No matter if it is good or bad. She is trying to be a wrestler or manager and is putting herself out their and pitching storylines and angles for feuds.


As for Britt Baker, she is someone who had a real -life 'gimmick' because she is actually a Dentist and it is much easier for her to pitch ideas relating to that.

As I said in the post you are quoting, I also mentioned Allie but am not 100% sure like I am on Brandi and Britt.

Their was someone on this board(forget who) who claimed it was 'reported' that the women don't pitch ideas like the men do and rely on Tony and Kenny to come up with stories for them.

Is this true? I don't know and neither do you.

That is probably your answer for the champions. I can't say anything with certainty because I am not there during the process and until one of these dirt sheets ask a female wrestler if that is true or not and who does and doesn't all we can do is assume.

As for your Nyla question;

It isn't about Shida caring about Nyla not wrestling and it affecting her IT IS THE PERCEPTION OF HOW SHIDA LOOKS WEAK AND AFRAID NOT ACCEPTING THEIR CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She faces 'all challengers' but Rose who has been ranked #1 for weeks during all these 'defenses'.

I made it big and easy to read and comprehend for you. This is the last time I am addressing this to you or anyone else.

Good lord. The years of watching WWE programming has turned most of your brain to mush from lack of usage and cognitive abilty.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jokes aside, @RapShepard , look at your questioning of the Women’s Division. Everything story and character driven goes to Brandi or Britt.

Now apply that same question to the Men’s Division. If you aren’t Cody or Jericho, then you’re royally fucked in terms of time to get over a story. Moxley was keen to push for his buddy to get the title shot at Full Gear 2020, because the live wire that is Kingston has at least given him ONE interesting feud as champion.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I DEMAND someone respond to this question: AM I THE ONLY PERSON WHO NOTICES CODY TELEGRAPHING EVERY FUCKING MOVE IN EVERY MATCH!? I watch him and feel like I can see the gears in his head turning, like when you watch the kid who can’t dance but steps out there anyways and is constantly looking around to see what everyone else is doing, instead of just “feeling” the action.


I will try to answer it. I honestly feel like in 2020 I am grading on a large curve. When the match before and after has insulting overchoreographed flips and dives with groups of people lining up to catch a guy, I tend to notice things like that less. In another environment I would likely notice it more. I will try to pay more attention I guess, I have not noticed that as much as you have.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I am going to answer all of the Brandi questions with one answer;
> 
> Why the fuck does it matter that she is Cody's wife? This just demonstrates a pre-determined hate for anything Brandi does because of her relationship and status. No matter if it is good or bad. She is trying to be a wrestler or manager and is putting herself out their and pitching storylines and angles for feuds.


Her wanting to be a wrestler is cool. But why does she get a story and not the actual women's champion?




> As for Britt Baker, she is someone who had a real -life 'gimmick' because she is actually a Dentist and it is much easier for her to pitch ideas relating to that.
> 
> As I said in the post you are quoting, I also mentioned Allie but am not 100% sure like I am on Brandi and Britt.
> 
> ...


Again why are everybody but the champion get the stories. If the reports are too be believed why aren't the bookers and creative heads coming up with ideas for the division. That's the point of bookers and creative heads. 



> That is probably your answer for the champions. I can't say anything with certainty because I am not their during the process and until one of these dirt sheets ask a female wrestler if that is true or not and who does and doesn't all we can do is assume.


And there in lies the issue with the women's division. The focus is in the wrong place. I'm somebody who suggested Brandi be the first women's champion, why did I suggest that. Because even before Dynamite I knew if someone like her was champion they'd make the effort to tell stories. 



> As for your Nyla question;
> 
> It isn't about Shida caring about Nyla not wrestling and it affecting her IT IS THE PERCEPTION OF HOW SHIDA LOOKS WEAK AND AFRAID NOT ACCEPTING THEIR CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She faces 'all challengers' but Rose who has been ranked #1 for weeks during all these 'defenses'.
> ...


No, you're just badly trying to defend bad shallow writing for the women's title lol. The fact it took you to write it out to realize how much focus Brandi gets just highlights how much you aren't paying attention.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I DEMAND someone respond to this question: AM I THE ONLY PERSON WHO NOTICES CODY TELEGRAPHING EVERY FUCKING MOVE IN EVERY MATCH!? I watch him and feel like I can see the gears in his head turning, like when you watch the kid who can’t dance but steps out there anyways and is constantly looking around to see what everyone else is doing, instead of just “feeling” the action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bdon said:


> Jokes aside, @RapShepard , look at your questioning of the Women’s Division. Everything story and character driven goes to Brandi or Britt.
> 
> Now apply that same question to the Men’s Division. If you aren’t Cody or Jericho, then you’re royally fucked in terms of time to get over a story. Moxley was keen to push for his buddy to get the title shot at Full Gear 2020, because the live wire that is Kingston has at least given him ONE interesting feud as champion.


The fact were at the point we're now apparently it's totally accepted that Brandi get feuds, but not the women's championship is hilarious.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I will try to answer it. I honestly feel like in 2020 I am grading on a large curve. When the match before and after has insulting overchoreographed flips and dives with groups of people lining up to catch a guy, I tend to notice things like that less. In another environment I would likely notice it more. I will try to pay more attention I guess, I ha e not noticed that as much as you have.


Well, I’m glad you answered. Hah 

I wasn’t really screaming at you. I’ve just asked the question a few times now with no response, so I was legit starting to wonder if I was TOO biased to judge Cody.

Forreal though, next time you watch him wrestle, pay attention to the clunkiness of every action. It’s all very robotic, like there is a clear dsconnect between what the body can do and what the mind WANTS it to do. A nervous energy. I used “dancing” as a reference, because that is precisely how I felt every time I was tasked to dance prior to meeting my wife.

Cody is so worried about things not looking good that the “dance” looks even worse than if he just went with it, two left feet and all.

He should really stick to being a brawler, which is where he clearly feels most at ease, but then Meltzer, Alvarez, Barrasso, and the like wouldn’t find him nearly as interesting and/or grade his matches very highly, which gets under Cody’s skin.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Her wanting to be a wrestler is cool. But why does she get a story and not the actual women's champion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wrestlers are responsible for pitching ideas for storylines for feuds. That has been stated from DAY 1 before the promotion was even officially formed. That is why their are no writers. The wrestlers have CREATIVE CONTROL. What is the job of Kenny and Tony and everyone else who are bookers and creative heads is to piece a story(with the wrestlers input) for their feud. NOT write stories for the women(or men) This isn't the WW FUCKING E where you are handed a fucking script and recite off it.

Jack Evans admitted to sucking at pitching ideas and that is why they hadn't been used on TV as much.

As for your incessant nagging about the champions not having storylines look at who have been champions;

Riho
Nyla
Shida

Maybe they don't pitch anything and that's why they just wrestle where Brandi and Britt and Allie do(QT) and that's why they are on fucking Dynamite more than everyone else. Nyla is with Vicki now so she might be the one presenting pitches on her behalf now.

I don't know this for a fact or if this is correct, which is what you are baiting me to do and say. This is all from what I see on TV and know about the company.

And finally Brandi; If she would have been made champion first their would be effort and interest in the division because Brandi PITCHES IDEAS FOR STORYLINES AND FEUDS!!!!!!

Noticing a theme running throughout all the posts?

i have stayed up WAY TOO fucking later then I should arguing this with you. I have to wake up for work in 3 hours. I am done and going to sleep.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

bdon said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> This motherfucker is determined to be the ONLY person with story, knowing it makes HIM more interesting. This is an EVP flat-out admitting that he doesn’t care to bury the rest of the roster.
> 
> I DARE anyone to defend this or his actions as just being “a work” ever again. This motherfucker is a piece of shit that is determined to be a star, even if it is only in a “the star of that company that died 20 years ago...” sort of way.


Anybody with an ego big enough to get a shitty neck tattoo like that and thinking that they can get away with it shouldn't be booking a wrestling show.

I really don't see how Cody is any different from HHH at this point.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> These people bitch about lack of build in the women's division but when AEW tries something to appease fans that get's bitched about too.
> 
> Nightmare Collective- Bitched about and mocked
> Women's Tag Team Tournament- Bitched about, mocked and not watched because of 'green' and botchiness in the wrestlers.
> ...


1. Brandi’s outfits and that it created a female stable were the only good things about Nightmare Collective. It was a directionless storyline as a whole though (Brandi acting evil out of the blue, Kong scalping women for no reason or purpose, Mel being recruited and then not even being an average wrestler in the ring, the male member being revealed to be Luthor and being debuted in the middle of a women's title match, Brandi being obsessed over Kris Statlander for no reason, the group being broken up on Dark & through a Brandi therapy session, no idea if it was a voodoo cult or supposed to be an important branch of the Nightmare Family or what). Maybe reboot it with Brandi & Red Velvet, with Awesome Kong as bodyguard?

2. Let’s be real, this tournament should have been aired on Dynamite, like the tag team, TNT, and Eliminator tournament have been. That’s AEW's screwup, not the fans.

3. The first time looked like it was going to be Brandi & Awesome Kong vs Allie & Aja Kong, but it got dropped. The more recent one...no one within AEW really cares about the Brandi-Allie partnership.

4. I don’t know who's been complaining about Anna Jay & Brandi, since Brandi's promo on Dark was praised, among other things. If there anything to complain about, it’s that this feud is being left on Dark and Brandi’s cooking show, instead of being on Dynamite. Even though its a part of the feud between Cody & Brodie Lee, and the Nightmare Family vs Dark Order as a whole.

5. I think cinematic matches are despised in general, outside of LU, the Broken Universe in Impact, the Boneyard match and the MITB match. Even if they have a place in wrestling, they don’t belong in sports based AEW.

Also don’t forget that Shida vs Ford was praised so much that some thought it should have been the actual main event of Fyter Fest earlier this year. And the prospect of Bea Priestly vs Nyla Rose got pops from the fans, prior to the pandemic. And how over Riho & Shida got on Dynamite. There was even an attempt to get "Brittsburg" over when AEW started. The appreciation is there, AEW just stifles all progress when it gets good. It's almost as if the women's division is run by Vince.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> The wrestlers are responsible for pitching ideas for storylines for feuds. That has been stated from DAY 1 before the promotion was even officially formed. That is why their are no writers. The wrestlers have CREATIVE CONTROL. What is the job of Kenny and Tony and everyone else who are bookers and creative heads is to piece a story(with the wrestlers input) for their feud. NOT write stories for the women(or men) This isn't the WW FUCKING E where you are handed a fucking script and recite off it.
> 
> Jack Evans admitted to sucking at pitching ideas and that is why they hadn't been used on TV as much.
> 
> ...


This might be the worst formula for a wrestling show in history.

So wrestlers after years of training and bettering their craft in the ring are now suppose to be creative writers? And if they’re not they get nothing.

So if Shida is introverted and doesn't feel comfortable pitching storylines, Brandi Rhodes will get them?


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

It would appear there are many already successful, budding wrestling promoters on WF. 
It's surprising that with this vast soup of business knowledge they all seem to possess (OP) that there aren't thousands of huge promotions all competing with the top promotions in the industry.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> This might be the worst formula for a wrestling show in history.
> 
> So wrestlers after years of training and bettering their craft in the ring are now suppose to be creative writers? And if they’re not they get nothing.
> 
> So if Shida is introverted and doesn't feel comfortable pitching storylines, Brandi Rhodes will get them?


Have you seen the Men’s division? Go back to this time last year, and you’ll see me bitching about Cody rHHHodes getting all the storylines when someone like Jungle Boy is wasting away.

Brandi doing the same thing should not come as a surprise.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Cody is fucking right. Who the fuck cares about the women when you have a 3 top feuds? The womens revolution is one of the things which destroyed the modern era of WWE. Fuck that. 

I like Shida but right now the only watchable thing from the AEW womens roster is Britt and no one can deny that.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hmm, @The Wood what was it on the list we discussed yesterday? 26% or so of fans who left because of wanting better stories?
> 
> Great logic here by Cody.
> 
> ...



Chip, I get it about aew, it has been around a year and it will grow, but I get what you're saying.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

There are a million threads on this forum about improving the product

Putting a ban on social media would be one of the first things


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Klitschko said:


> I dont agree that this is the ACE title in the company, but am I the only one that thinks this belt looks beautiful, especially in photos like this?


He is one of the best in AEW, but his ego tends to show through, but I guess you need one at if you wanna be successful in wrestling, as the belt is sweet but it put a lot of fans off when it was obvious it was made for Cody, myself included as I was enjoying his run till then.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Reading this @bdon , Can I ask and I'm not trying to rile you but what is that irks you so much about Cody? You do realize it's not real , yes I get he has an ego, nepotism issues and a wife who really passes a lot more fans off, wish you could take a huge joint smoke it and go ah fuck it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> The wrestlers are responsible for pitching ideas for storylines for feuds. That has been stated from DAY 1 before the promotion was even officially formed. That is why their are no writers. The wrestlers have CREATIVE CONTROL. What is the job of Kenny and Tony and everyone else who are bookers and creative heads is to piece a story(with the wrestlers input) for their feud. NOT write stories for the women(or men) This isn't the WW FUCKING E where you are handed a fucking script and recite off it.
> 
> Jack Evans admitted to sucking at pitching ideas and that is why they hadn't been used on TV as much.


Imagine blaming the wrestlers because AEW's booker and creative can't come up with engaging stories lol. When did you start watching wrestling? Did you not realize writing the show was apart of creatives job regardless of if they had scripted promos or not lmao. 



> As for your incessant nagging about the champions not having storylines look at who have been champions;
> 
> Riho
> Nyla
> ...


Again imagine blaming lack of storylines kno the wrestlers and not the people who get paid to be creative lmao. 



> And finally Brandi; If she would have been made champion first their would be effort and interest in the division because Brandi PITCHES IDEAS FOR STORYLINES AND FEUDS!!!!!!
> 
> Noticing a theme running throughout all the posts?
> 
> i have stayed up WAY TOO fucking later then I should arguing this with you. I have to wake up for work in 3 hours. I am done and going to sleep.


You're staying up WAY TOO late because you're full of shit and can't just admit that maybe AEW should write some stories for the women's title matches.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Carter84 said:


> Reading this @bdon , Can I ask and I'm not trying to rile you but what is that irks you so much about Cody? You do realize it's not real , yes I get he has an ego, nepotism issues and a wife who really passes a lot more fans off, wish you could take a huge joint smoke it and go ah fuck it.


I hate anyone in the business who is only out for themselves.

“Rising waters lift all ships”, but for Cody (and Jericho to a much lesser extent), the goal is to prove something about himself. As if either person needs validation more than “we started a fucking company!”

Cody has the goods to book, but he doesn’t have the goods to wrestle or main event. This has been made abundantly clear by the fact that everyone whose money was on the line chose to overlook him.

This shit IS fake, so the point of my rising waters analogy is that everyone has a part to play in putting together a great television show.

“Roseanne” isn’t nearly as great if the show revolves entirely around DJ, who was a cute kid and decent enough character, but not something you want to focus on for 22 minutes every week. “DJ” popped into a scene, hit his one liner, and that was enough. Darlene, played by a better actress, got more meaningful stories hashed out for her.

Cody Runnels is not that star attraction that can make the most of the lines and story provided for him. He does get prowrestling, but because he knows he isn’t the athlete the other guys are, he has to overbook the shit out of his stuff.

How much better would Dynamite be if Lance Archer, who is a much more compelling character and athlete, was booked like a monster and given the love and attention that Cody gives himself? How much better would the show be with Omega, Pac, or Rey Fenix working 20 minute matches every week?

Instead of providing the canvas and paint to the artists who can work magic, Cody is all too aware of who his father was, what Vince thought of his family, what the Smarks thing of him, what the Meltzer’s of the world think of him, and he opts to try to paint the portrait himself.

And that is really unfortunate, because the guy really does know Pro-Wrestling for the most part. So, we stay forced to watch a bunch of row boats in the desert, but at least Cody (and Jericho) have built their big yachts to prove whatever to anyone watching.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

bdon said:


> I hate anyone in the business who is only out for themselves.
> 
> “Rising waters lift all ships”, but for Cody (and Jericho to a much lesser extent), the goal is to prove something about himself. As if either person needs validation more than “we started a fucking company!”
> 
> ...



Can you imagine Cody saying that with his lisp " Rising waters lift all ships " i get what you done there hehe hehe, I'm laughing, even tho I shouldn't. 🤣


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

bdon said:


> I hate anyone in the business who is only out for themselves.
> 
> “Rising waters lift all ships”, but for Cody (and Jericho to a much lesser extent), the goal is to prove something about himself. As if either person needs validation more than “we started a fucking company!”
> 
> ...



I get that but he has the best in ring psychology than anyone in aew, yes nepotism issues but there no denying he is in it for himself, untill the title run, he was standing head and shoulders above the rest, now I haven't even got him in my top 5, lance is not gonna get a push, don't think TK likes him, due to political b.s. which should be left at the door as there to do a job and TK is there there assist and direct them, same with cage who im raging about, can you imagine if by Sunday morning Cody is tnt champ, Kenny not contender and Bucks tag champions, I hope this isn't the case or we are gonna lose the best best overall product in wrestling, yes I'm invested in Romans heel run which I found to be more enjoyable as all my favourite wrestlers Penta, cage, fenix, are not getting a push, fair enough I just hope it isn't so,

Edit shoot i realized what I wrote and the fuxking elite are gonna kill the business if that happens.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I think Cody is trying to say that you don't always need a storyline for a match, but he's saying it so poorly that it's hard to give him the benefit of the doubt here.

The women's division had such promise in early AEW, it wasn't close to perfect but it had a lot of pieces. Whether it was due to COVID or whether they just stopped caring, the division is an absolute joke at the moment, not to the fault of the wrestlers (Unless they're just not coming up with any ideas themselves/refusing to put in effort, then they can share some blame).


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JasmineAEW said:


> Does anybody remember the Steiners defending the tag belts against Sting and Lex Luger at Super Brawl? That match was just thrown together with almost no build, yet it was the most memorable match on the PPV.


1991 WCW was not so crash hot and may not be the era to call back to when trying to justify a promotion’s tactics.

Yes, sometimes a match can be the story. In fact, all matches are a story. Most people tell the exact same story every time they are out there and the same story as everyone else on the show, but they are a story. That doesn’t mean bookers need to get lazy or publicly expose that they don’t really know what they are talking about re: what a story actually is in wrestling.

Cody is a fucking idiot. He doesn’t know what a face and a heel is, and he doesn’t know what a story is. He thinks it’s the thing Vince Russo does or needs edited videos. Fuck, he’s getting bad. 



ripcitydisciple said:


> If you want spoon fed storylines and angles there is another wrestling show that has been making and feeding Gerber babies for decades that you can get your fill of.
> 
> You don't even have to use you're brain either. They do that for you too!!!!!


You don’t consider AEW high art or nuanced storytelling, do you? 



ripcitydisciple said:


> These people bitch about lack of build in the women's division but when AEW tries something to appease fans that get's bitched about too.
> 
> Nightmare Collective- Bitched about and mocked
> Women's Tag Team Tournament- Bitched about, mocked and not watched because of 'green' and botchiness in the wrestlers.
> ...


It’s almost as if people want something good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Carter84 said:


> I get that but he has the best in ring psychology than anyone in aew, yes nepotism issues but there no denying he is in it for himself, untill the title run, he was standing head and shoulders above the rest, now I haven't even got him in my top 5, lance is not gonna get a push, don't think TK likes him, due to political b.s. which should be left at the door as there to do a job and TK is there there assist and direct them, same with cage who im raging about, can you imagine if by Sunday morning Cody is tnt champ, Kenny not contender and Bucks tag champions, I hope this isn't the case or we are gonna lose the best best overall product in wrestling, yes I'm invested in Romans heel run which I found to be more enjoyable as all my favourite wrestlers Penta, cage, fenix, are not getting a push, fair enough I just hope it isn't so,
> 
> Edit shoot i realized what I wrote and the fuxking elite are gonna kill the business if that happens.


This isn’t aimed at you, but I get so tired of hearing about Cody rHHHodes’ ring psychology. It is incredibly overrated.

A) You don’t kick out of finishers, but the motherfucker has had everyone from Shawn Spears to Jimmy Havoc kicking out of the Crossroads.

B) At least once per match, there comes a moment where Cody is clearly trying to pop the TV viewing audience or the crowd with a spot, and it literally makes no sense and looks completely out of place to the match at hand, a moment solely for the smarks to clap for him.

C) He used the “you think you’re beating me, but I am actually pinning you” on Darby and Jake Hager within about 2 months of each other, making each look stupid.

D) Blood for blood’s sake. It loses meaning when you bleed this fucking often.

E) An extravagant entrance just to do an interview with Tony Schiavone is, again, stupid and makes the entrance less meaningful.

F) The Cody Cutter might be the most illogical move in all of wrestling. The very physics of that move make it impossible to succeed for Cody, unless the opponent is literally working with him to make it work. The psychology of wrestling is about suspension of disbelief, and this move screams “look how fake”.



And this isn’t exactly about psychology, but when you telegraph damn near every sequence of a match, bending over before Orange Cassidy even does the shoulder block into the abdomen from the ring apron for instance, then you kill all suspension of disbelief. It is the in-ring equivalent of guys standing on the floor waiting for someone to


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> This isn’t aimed at you, but I get so tired of hearing about Cody rHHHodes’ ring psychology. It is incredibly overrated.
> 
> A) You don’t kick out of finishers, but the motherfucker has had everyone from Shawn Spears to Jimmy Havoc kicking out of the Crossroads.
> 
> ...


You forgot that almost everyone he gets into the ring with, even his teammates, use the crossroads whenever they're in a match with him. So weird.

I like Cody, but he deserves to be criticised for some dumb shit he does/allows. As does anyone.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> You forgot that almost everyone he gets into the ring with, even his teammates, use the crossroads whenever they're in a match with him. So weird.
> 
> I like Cody, but he deserves to be criticised for some dumb shit he does/allows. As does anyone.


No one ever wants to discuss his in-ring stupidity for some reason. Sure, he doesn’t do flips and shit, but his psychology is severely overrated, strictly due to the last name.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s like he took the worst parts of John Cena, Dusty Rhodes and Triple H and put them all together.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Dustin is the way better promo, they both have fire but his delivery is better. Cody comes across as pretentious when he cuts his promos. He thinks he's way better than he is and he can't hide the smugness and arrogance. Decent if he's working a heel gimmick, but he's not a heel and I don't think he's working.
> 
> As far as me being wrong "once again," you're delusional if you think you're the arbiter of that.


@DammitChrist thinks he's the arbitrator of all things right and wrong. All his opinions are supposedly right, factual, truth, and anyone who disagrees with him on anything must be wrong.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody is awesome. I'd prefer him as a heel, but he works the babyface role well and was over like Jesus when live crowds were around.

Cody = the ace
Mox = the end boss



Tsvetoslava said:


> Cody is fucking right. Who the fuck cares about the women when you have a 3 top feuds? The womens revolution is one of the things which destroyed the modern era of WWE. Fuck that.
> 
> I like Shida but right now the only watchable thing from the AEW womens roster is Britt and no one can deny that.


Agreed. Wish more people saw it, women's wrestling generally sucks in the USA and if AEW ever forces it down our throat like WWE has, I'll be skipping more segments. No major male promotion in history has had this much emphasis on women's wrestling during a successful period. WWE always made it a secondary thing when they were doing big ratings, WCW had a match once in a blue moon during the MNWs. It's all about pandering to the SJWs and social media minority - like those who clamoured for Britt vs. Swole to be on the PPV and TK folded. AEW should just hire 4 or 5 of the best women and rotate them in feuds.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

bdon said:


> This isn’t aimed at you, but I get so tired of hearing about Cody rHHHodes’ ring psychology. It is incredibly overrated.
> 
> A) You don’t kick out of finishers, but the motherfucker has had everyone from Shawn Spears to Jimmy Havoc kicking out of the Crossroads.
> 
> ...



Made some good points, bdon. But he has his dads knowledge and I really think he can tell a good story when he can be bothered, I get u have a real dislike of him tho.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think you know what the term "forced her hand" means lol. Actually I'm sure you don't know what it means, if you consider this forcing somebodies hand lol.
> 
> There's nothing there because the first match barely had build. This isn't some prestigious, revered, and layered rivalry where just the match up itself tells a story. This is a match that had no build ran back with even less build. It's okay to call a spade and spade and admit that this has 0 build because it's an afterthought.


*Their first match was a generic rankings match with a gimmick slapped on it that exceeded expectations. That doesn't mean there was a fucking story. Chip and them are right about the people who bend over backwards to defend the mediocrity of this company.*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

All AEW do with the Women’s title is build someone up with a few wins, they then get a title match, they end up losing and then they get shoved back down the card again.

Rinse and repeat ever since the AEW Women’s title was introduced, Penelope Ford is the prime example of this, they gave her a few wins, gave her a title match, she lost, and since then she’s only had one other match on Dynamite, which was that 3 on 1 abomination against Big Swole.

People like to call WWE lazy with their booking, this is equally as lazy.

AEW play copycat with WWE far too often, yet some idiots don’t seem to realise that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Their first match was a generic rankings match with a gimmick slapped on it that exceeded expectations. That doesn't mean there was a fucking story. Chip and them are right about the people who bend over backwards to defend the mediocrity of this company.*


Yeah the women's title hasn't had a story in a real long time. I mean even dating back to Riho. Riho facing her trainer was something thrown together last minute and explained last minute.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> But is Shida vs Nyla one of those exceptions?


Sort of. Not ideal, but the champion in a surprise rematch against the dominant former champion can qualify. 

What I wouldn’t want is one of the Best Friends showing up for a match on PPV vs one of the Hybrid2 with no build or meaning, just to fill time. WWE does thing like that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Seafort said:


> Sort of. Not ideal, but the champion in a surprise rematch against the dominant former champion can qualify.
> 
> What I wouldn’t want is one of the Best Friends showing up for a match on PPV vs one of the Hybrid2 with no build or meaning, just to fill time. WWE does thing like that.


WWE definitely does that, but Nyla vs Shida and Cassidy vs Silver feel kind of like that. Though given Cassidy and Shida's position they do need to be on TV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> WWE definitely does that, but Nyla vs Shida and Cassidy vs Silver feel kind of like that. Though given Cassidy and Shida's position they do need to be on TV.


*I literally didn't know who John Silver was until last week.*


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> What else would he say? "Yes I know it sucks but we didn't really pay much attention to it" ?
> 
> Or "there is a story if you look hard enough" to insult intelligence.
> 
> ...



Did that same logic apply to rollins? Why would he talk bad about the company when he was champion at the time? Or is that different


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

SolarPowerBat said:


> It would appear there are many already successful, budding wrestling promoters on WF.
> It's surprising that with this vast soup of business knowledge they all seem to possess (OP) that there aren't thousands of huge promotions all competing with the top promotions in the industry.


By that logic you can't criticize wwe if you aren't a booker yourself?


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

bdon said:


> This motherfucker is determined to be the ONLY person with story, knowing it makes HIM more interesting. This is an EVP flat-out admitting that he doesn’t care to bury the rest of the roster.


I watched the 1st episode of AEW. He was the only one with a promo package.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Christopher Near said:


> Did that same logic apply to rollins? Why would he talk bad about the company when he was champion at the time? Or is that different


IDR what Rollins said tbh. If he was defending WWE and his booking then yes ofcourse. They all always have some bs excuse. Same goes for Cody in this instance.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Not a good quote. You don't have to do nothing but defend your own product, but you also can acknowledge fans better, and most do want a good women's division. Yes, the pandemic effected it due to the reliance of joshi women, but you can still do solid storylines with who you have. The match should be good, but it needed more time on the shows, end of story.
> 
> But nah that's too levelheaded. What really is happening is Cody is turning into the biggest egomaniac in wrestling history, triple that of someone like Moolah, and him and the Elite will 100% destroy AEW because of their own egos, reliance on dumb comedy, too many indie geeks who only do workrate, reliance on mark heavy angles, horrible hot shot booking, etc. RIP. I would take Dixie Carter 100 times over Tony's geek ass and Cody RHHHodes


FYI that entire second paragraph was completely in sarcasm. Seems like nobody picked up on that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> FYI that entire second paragraph was completely in sarcasm. Seems like nobody picked up on that.


*I thought the Moolah comparison was pretty extreme given what she did to those women, but I agreed with your overall sentiment 😂*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> All AEW do with the Women’s title is build someone up with a few wins, they then get a title match, they end up losing and then they get shoved back down the card again.
> 
> Rinse and repeat ever since the AEW Women’s title was introduced, Penelope Ford is the prime example of this, they gave her a few wins, gave her a title match, she lost, and since then she’s only had one other match on Dynamite, which was that 3 on 1 abomination against Big Swole.
> 
> ...



What do you expect to do with a bunch of women that don't have charcters. 95 percent of them are aex objects with either generic face or generic heek characters. They got a couple of course that are not focused on asexuality but even they dont have much depth other thab their in ring focus.

Its just not compelling to people. Hell half the men are generic too which is why they aint over


Its not lazy its reality of women wrestling. Take away their sexuality and the masses wouldn't give a shit. Small percentage would


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

There's literally at least half a dozen or more stories going on in AEW right now. Some are very good, some not so much. Not every single match made needs a giant program attached to it. This one does actually have a backstory, so I'm not sure why he was asked that question to begin with.

Reporting his direct quote there together with the paragraph below as if it is all one direct statement is laughable. Think for yourselves, people.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Boring story telling is to be expected by CAWdy Rhodes...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> What do you expect to do with a bunch of women that don't have charcters. 95 percent of them are aex objects with either generic face or generic heek characters. They got a couple of course that are not focused on asexuality but even they dont have much depth other thab their in ring focus.
> 
> Its just not compelling to people. Hell half the men are generic too which is why they aint over
> 
> ...


1. Learn how to spell 
2. Your view on Women’s wrestling is disrespectful and pathetic


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> 1. Learn how to spell
> 2. Your view on Women’s wrestling is disrespectful and pathetic


I'm dyslectic .

Its not my view, This is reality of how it is. Im not giving my own view of how i feel at all. Im telling you facts but there is this small percent of people like you that are desperate to pretend this is not how it is. Where are all the people for all the other female sports ? Its shitty but its just reality and its not my fault. Fact is there is more women on this planet and even they dont show up to their own sports so cut the bullshit.

pretty much that means you think the entire planet is disrespectful including women


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> @DammitChrist thinks he's the arbitrator of all things right and wrong. All his opinions are supposedly right, factual, truth, and anyone who disagrees with him on anything must be wrong.


That’s rich coming from the delusional anti-smark who pretends that every ‘Indy’ guy and every workrate-wrestler in existence is “an awful talent with no charisma who can’t cut a good promo” is a factual statement to make 😂

My opinions are at least far more accurate than yours, so excuse me for being willing enough to do the same as what you’re doing where you pretend like your opinions are the “truth.”



Qudhufo said:


> Couldn’t have described him better


Nah, he really didn't describe me at all. 

It's pretty disappointing that you blindly agree with him considering how I've summed up @Eva MaRIHyse right here perfectly.

I don't get what the fuck your problem is with me since I've done nothing to you intentionally.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Dustin has spoke in range of characters. Cody has always spit his ego promos generic self. Sure he has some passion behind his promos and sometimes it can really work. End of the day its just him venting about himself and how he works so hard and the crys about it.


Exactly. Looking at Cody Rhodes how he pulled off Stardust is a good example of him not being close to how compelling Dustin has been throughout his career as a mic worker. Far more charisma too.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> @DammitChrist thinks he's the arbitrator of all things right and wrong. All his opinions are supposedly right, factual, truth, and anyone who disagrees with him on anything must be wrong.


Couldn’t have described him better


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> @DammitChrist thinks he's the arbitrator of all things right and wrong. All his opinions are supposedly right, factual, truth, and anyone who disagrees with him on anything must be wrong.


*I just think it's funny that he spent three years being passive aggressive when rep was active on this forum, but now he wants to be all loud and proud with his bad takes*.


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> making the TNT Title feel far more important than the AEW World Title.


now i dont mind someone trying to make a title carry importance － which they should be doing anwyay, but when you are refering to the TNT title as the 'ace' title. Which i suspect, and i am probably slow off the mark here, refering to an ace card..



> *ace* is often the highest playing *card*, its *meaning* has since changed to *mean* 'high-quality, excellence'.


So, Cody.. whats the heavyweight one then aye? King? ya better hope like hell TNT doesnt have a reshuffle at somepoint and for what ever reason gets rid of AEW. Otherwise that 'ace' belt of yours will look a lot more like a 'joker'. Just sayin..


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

He doesn't understand wrestling, then. Lack of stories means people care less about the matches. It's just a bunch of athletism.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I just think it's funny that he spent three years being passive aggressive when rep was active on this forum, but now he wants to be all loud and proud with his bad takes*.


Woah, what's with that aggressive tone right here?

You really want talk about someone "being loud and proud with so-called '*bad takes'”; *especially when I've had to hear multiple complaints by other folks over the past several months (mostly on Discord) about you *obnoxiously typing in that bolded font in order to sound loud or arrogant?*

Dude, you've made COUNTLESS threads on this site over the past 5 years making hyperbolic threads (usually about an exaggerated topic involving your top favorites or concerning wrestlers you aren't high on at all). Your latest assumption about Cody Rhodes "not giving a fuck about coherent stories" in your latest thread is just recent proof of that (when in reality, it's just AEW struggling to build up their women's division whereas there are other areas from the product where they DO attempt to build stories). That's just a biased assumption made by his critics when I guarantee you that it basically says more about AEW's current issues with presenting the women's division than it does about how Cody "doesn't" value good stories. You really want to act funny by being ironic here? 

Go ahead and pretend like this has anything to do with rep even though I've been doing this long before that forum-feature even got removed permanently. I'm simply just calling out the bad takes on here, which is growing more apparent over the past year (ever since that December update last year where countless good posters have eventually left the site). It's just funny how you're coming off as a little unreasonable there. That's all.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Woah, what's with that aggressive tone right here?
> 
> You really want talk about someone "being loud and proud with so-called '*bad takes'; *especially when I've had to hear multiple complaints by other folks over the past several months (mostly on Discord) about you *obnoxiously typing in that bolded font in order to sound loud or arrogant?*
> 
> ...


I'm actually curious to know about this discord. Would be cool to check in for a laugh or two. If I'm allowed to know about it, feel free to PM me y'all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Woah, what's with that aggressive tone right here?
> 
> You really want talk about someone "being loud and proud with so-called '*bad takes'”; *especially when I've had to hear multiple complaints by other folks over the past several months (mostly on Discord) about you *obnoxiously typing in that bolded font in order to sound loud or arrogant?*
> 
> ...


*No, you haven't. You sat back and liked posts you were too scared to type yourself and posted non-confrontational one liners in fear of pissing people off. Now that you won't get negged, you want to act bold with your awful takes. 

I've posted the same way for 6 years and don't give a damn how you or your discord feel about it. I've always said what I had to say with my whole chest. I don't and won't hold back to appease strangers with terrible groupthink opinions. 

I was 1 of 5 vocal Reigns fans in 2014 that knew this current version of him was there all along and never backed down from the majority of wrong people on this site like you constantly shitting on him. You can be wrong about AEW just like you were wrong about WWE for 5 years. This is not new to me. *


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No, you haven't.*


Yes, I have.



> *You sat back and liked posts you were too scared to type yourself and posted non-confrontational one liners in fear of pissing people off. Now that you won't get negged, you want to act bold with your awful takes.*


I guess that you must have missed the part where I stated that I've been calling out nonsense LONG before they removed rep last December. I've only got negged a handful of times last year for doing so too. It's not really not a big deal like you're making out to be.

It's just a fucking red square, dude. You can quit acting like I was even 'afraid' of getting negged then 



> *I've posted the same way for 6 years and don't give a damn how you or your discord feel about it. I've always said what I had to say with my whole chest. I don't and won't hold back to appease strangers with terrible groupthink opinions.*


Hey, that's cool. I don't have to appease obnoxious anti-smarks like you then, especially with some of your awful takes on here over the years. By all means continue engaging with the shitty groupthink opinions relating to other folks whining about Cody on a frequent basis. I'll keep trying to be rational and optimistic here despite the cynicism plus the pessimism that's becoming rampant lately.



> *I was 1 of 5 vocal Reigns fans in 2014 that knew this current version of him was there all along and never backed down from the majority of wrong people on this site like you constantly shitting on him. You can be wrong about AEW just like you were wrong about WWE for 5 years. This is not new to me. *


Hey, that's good for you, dude. You're FINALLY getting to see the best version of Roman Reigns (which is as a HEEL), which I've been claiming sporadically on here since like August 2016. I'm not even shitting on him on most of the Reigns topics nowadays; although that's not really a surprise considering how you must have also missed the part where I've already claimed that I no longer hate the dude like I used to back in 2018, especially since I've been giving him credit on here multiple times for his good heel work.

Anyway, please proceed to continue being wrong and biased about Cody Rhodes or whatever else you want to whine about with your mediocre takes. I'm already aware of your poor track record taking frequent digs on other posters for being daring enough to make the slightest criticism of your top favorites (even when there was no malice nor hate for them at all). You just did that to me recently with Roman Reigns and Sasha Banks; which is crazy because I really ENJOY Sasha. You're right though. You haven't changed at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I will continue to be right about Cody and you will continue to stay mad and talk about me outside of this website like I give a damn about your approval. Good to know I'm living rent free in your head all day and it hurts you so bad that you have to rant about me on a random discord channel. That's a level of sadness I wasn't expecting. *


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I thought the Moolah comparison was pretty extreme given what she did to those women, but I agreed with your overall sentiment 😂*


I kinda assumed that would have given it away more lmao. 

But I think a good amount of people are being way, way too harsh on the guy. Seems if anything he's just not the greatest at doing PR and will put his foot in his mouth here and there, same with Tony Khan really. Both could learn to better interact with their fanbase without having to get overly defensive to criticism.

But the idea of him causing the downfall of the company is just a couple instances blown massively out of proportion to me, just my two cents. I like the long term stories they are doing, but I wish there could be some easier, simpler, and shorter stories here and there as well. And yeah, I want the women's division to get more emphasis, and hopefully with them pursing more talent that this can happen sooner than later.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I kinda assumed that would have given it away more lmao.
> 
> But I think a good amount of people are being way, way too harsh on the guy. Seems if anything he's just not the greatest at doing PR and will put his foot in his mouth here and there, same with Tony Khan really. Both could learn to better interact with their fanbase without having to get overly defensive to criticism.
> 
> But the idea of him causing the downfall of the company is just a couple instances blown massively out of proportion to me, just my two cents. I like the long term stories they are doing, but I wish there could be some easier, simpler, and shorter stories here and there as well. And yeah, I want the women's division to get more emphasis, and hopefully with them pursing more talent that this can happen sooner than later.


*Here's my thing Dr. Middy. If this was the first time he said something outrageous, I'd probably let it slide, but it's been a recurring theme, especially with the women's division, and I'm sick of it. I don't know if you're on Twitter or not, but his interactions with the fans in regards to the state of the women's division have been completely tone deaf for a year now. That doesn't seem to be changing anytime soon.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Here's my thing Dr. Middy. If this was the first time he said something outrageous, I'd probably let it slide, but it's been a recurring theme, especially with the women's division, and I'm sick of it. I don't know if you're on Twitter or not, but his interactions with the fans in regards to the state of the women's division have been completely tone deaf for a year now. That doesn't seem to be changing anytime soon.*


I may just be more optimistic about it because AEW as a whole are still doing many things which I enjoy as a whole. Bringing in Serena and Thunder Rosa and giving them shine makes me feel hopeful, and hopefully they get enough attention from fans that maybe one of them will wake up, or Kenny will. 

Only other thing I can think of is that they are sitting in more of a waiting period until they can get more joshi women to come over, but even then, they still have enough women to do a couple storylines. They at least were doing one long term thing with Big Swole and Britt Baker, but they should feature Shida more, even if its just video packages. 

I'll stay optimistic that we'll see it improve in due time. But that's just how I feel.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I may just be more optimistic about it because AEW as a whole are still doing many things which I enjoy as a whole. Bringing in Serena and Thunder Rosa and giving them shine makes me feel hopeful, and hopefully they get enough attention from fans that maybe one of them will wake up, or Kenny will.
> 
> Only other thing I can think of is that they are sitting in more of a waiting period until they can get more joshi women to come over, but even then, they still have enough women to do a couple storylines. They at least were doing one long term thing with Big Swole and Britt Baker, but they should feature Shida more, even if its just video packages.
> 
> I'll stay optimistic that we'll see it improve in due time. But that's just how I feel.


Cody fucking sucks as a wrestler. He got butthurt by Vince and HHH in WWE, went and bet on himself finding some success by buddying up with the Bucks, then got butthurt that Dave Meltzer and the other smarks in the IWC don’t find his work enjoyable “bellllllllllll tuhhhhhhhh bellllllllllll”.

And he is determined to drive home how wrong we were, no matter how much he remains the World’s Best Midcard Wrestler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I may just be more optimistic about it because AEW as a whole are still doing many things which I enjoy as a whole. Bringing in Serena and Thunder Rosa and giving them shine makes me feel hopeful, and hopefully they get enough attention from fans that maybe one of them will wake up, or Kenny will.
> 
> Only other thing I can think of is that they are sitting in more of a waiting period until they can get more joshi women to come over,* but even then, they still have enough women to do a couple storylines.* They at least were doing one long term thing with Big Swole and Britt Baker, but they should feature Shida more, even if its just video packages.
> 
> I'll stay optimistic that we'll see it improve in due time. But that's just how I feel.


*Exactly! Nyla vs Shida could've easily had a story considering their history, but instead, we got "Give me a title shot or I boycott wrestling." Really? How about "I never got my rematch." or "You know you can't beat me without that kendo stick, that's why you're ducking me." Also, when is Britt going to come back for the top spot she only lost due to injury? There's so much potential but they're not even trying.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I will continue to be right about Cody and you will continue to stay mad and talk about me outside of this website like I give a damn about your approval. Good to know I'm living rent free in your head all day and it hurts you so bad that you have to rant about me on a random discord channel. That's a level of sadness I wasn't expecting. *


Oh, fuck off, dude. It wasn't even me ranting about you on the Discord, and you're not even important enough for me to be in my mind "all day." Your 'approval' meant shit to me since 2016, and I don't see that changing anytime soon. Believe it or not, I don't think you're really that important.

Look at the bright side though, at least you can take homage over the fact that you still think you're "right" in your own mind. That's pretty cute 😂


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

So, What's the full quote to this?

the system in AEW looks to be: We have stories if you come up with them, if you don't, then it's rankings that decide PPV matches.

As a big women wrestling fan, I am disappointed in how AEW has handled their women's division. It's not my biggest complaint on AEW, plus NXT has the best women's division of all times so there is nobody competing with it anyways. However, AEW has had some of the new girls (who are quite good) like Red Velvet, Deeb, and Ivelisse for a while, and you add Nyla, Shida, Ford, Brandie, Allie, Anna and Baker, they have a decent women's divison of women with different characters that just need developing..so fking develop them.

Shida/Nyla had 3 segments to build their feud up, however it does look half-assed when:
1- It could have been more than 3 segments, heat it up more, we're yet to have a legit feud for the women's title but Nyla has shown the most "passion" to want to be champion, she should have been gunning for that title much more
2- One of the segments was on Dark, so, only hardcore knew about it






3- The 2nd segment was a 1min promo from Shida (Why didn't they have Nyla attack her their or something?)

4- the last segment on the go-home show was quite good, but it just felt like a "middle of the feud" segment, more than a "go home show" segment.



zkorejo said:


> What else would he say? "Yes I know it sucks but we didn't really pay much attention to it" ?
> 
> Or "there is a story if you look hard enough" to insult intelligence.
> 
> ...


This is also true to an extent.. he was going to find any excuse for it. He was gona heat for any answer.

This thread turned into "twist Cody's word" thread of "THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT STORIES IN AEW", when it was on topic of the women's division's division consistent lack of build to matches. This PPV's built has been all over the place though.
I mean, You also have OC/Silver and Darby/Cody with no build up btw. I don't think they're targetting the women specifically for the "no stories but get matches on PPV", but it's just at first they had a bad women's division, and now they don't have enough TV time to build a lot of stuff up and the women are less important to them.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Cody fucking sucks as a wrestler. He got butthurt by Vince and HHH in WWE, went and bet on himself finding some success by buddying up with the Bucks, then got butthurt that Dave Meltzer and the other smarks in the IWC don’t find his work enjoyable “bellllllllllll tuhhhhhhhh bellllllllllll”.
> 
> And he is determined to drive home how wrong we were, no matter how much he remains the World’s Best Midcard Wrestler.


Tell em Bdon


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> You really don't know what "forced one's hand" means. 1. You can't force the hand of somebody who's taking all challengers. 2. Forcing ones hand generally speaking requires actual pressure on the one being forced. Nyla not wrestling again affects Shida how???
> 
> But I want you to answer these questions
> 
> ...


Dont say probably, they would LOVE to have story. Listen to Rose's interview about her story vs shida, she said when omega brought the idea and they started working on it they were both ( women) overly excited about it. What fuckin wrestler doesnt like story, and you post just made me realized that the only women in this company to ever get a story or character build are cody Rhodes' wife or tony khan's super friend britt Baker! :!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah the women's title hasn't had a story in a real long time. I mean even dating back to Riho. Riho facing her trainer was something thrown together last minute and explained last minute.


Nah it wasnt just that. It was riho facing her trainer AND the woman who raised her since she was around 4 years old!!! This is literally a mother vs daughter story and they actually did no build up for it, this moment was when I realised there was fucking something wrong. This FUCKING storyline is something you CANNNOOOOT possibly in any fucking way fail. I damn well know if it was brandi or cody it would get a 10 months build up. EMI sakura and riho have close to a hundred pictures of every step of riho's trainingnsince she was a child, this kind of things you rarely ever find to get people emotionally invested. She is literally her mom, ans she was frustrated that her own student/ daughter came to america and had more success even tho SHE is herself a big fan of american culture. The amount of wasted storyline in this could have made riho an actual fuvking star among the teenager women and very young men audience she got. But despite this despite all the ratings she got them in such a rare demo ( and despite meltzer screaming everywhere they need more focus and story for her because of the audience she attracts) she got absolutely NOTHING! you dont have to like riho, but when someone is doing something good they deserve to be pushed. Meanwhile at the same fucking time brandi Rhodes was getting a shit ton of tv time, dropping 100k viewers every single fuckikg time she appeared on tv. But they kept pushing her until fans forced their hands.
You can be an aew fan but defending their absolute bullshit is dumb. I have friends today who were invested like crazy in aew, who went to the first first fyter fest and who today dont even watch aew because of shit like that


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

patpat said:


> Nah it wasnt just that. It was riho facing her trainer AND the woman who raised her since she was around 4 years old!!! This is literally a mother vs daughter story and they actually did no build up for it, this moment was when I realised there was fucking something wrong. This FUCKING storyline is something you CANNNOOOOT possibly in any fucking way fail. I damn well know if it was brandi or cody it would get a 10 months build up. EMI sakura and riho have close to a hundred pictures of every step of riho's trainingnsince she was a child, this kind of things you rarely ever find to get people emotionally invested. She is literally her mom, ans she was frustrated that her own student/ daughter came to america and had more success even tho SHE is herself a big fan of american culture. The amount of wasted storyline in this could have made riho an actual fuvking star among the teenager women and very young men audience she got. But despite this despite all the ratings she got them in such a rare demo ( and despite meltzer screaming everywhere they need more focus and story for her because of the audience she attracts) she got absolutely NOTHING! you dont have to like riho, but when someone is doing something good they deserve to be pushed. Meanwhile at the same fucking time brandi Rhodes was getting a shit ton of tv time, dropping 100k viewers every single fuckikg time she appeared on tv. But they kept pushing her until fans forced their hands.
> You can be an aew fan but defending their absolute bullshit is dumb. I have friends today who were invested like crazy in aew, who went to the first first fyter fest and who today dont even watch aew because of shit like that


Tell em, BDon!!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bdon said:


> Tell em, BDon!!


I still laugh at this catch phrase :lmao 
I wonder who came up with it lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

patpat said:


> I still laugh at this catch phrase :lmao
> I wonder who came up with it lol


It was definitely @Chip Chipperson after one of my many Cody rHHHodes rants. Hah


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> It was definitely @Chip Chipperson after one of my many Cody rHHHodes rants. Hah


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> Dont say probably, they would LOVE to have story. Listen to Rose's interview about her story vs shida, she said when omega brought the idea and they started working on it they were both ( women) overly excited about it. What fuckin wrestler doesnt like story, and you post just made me realized that the only women in this company to ever get a story or character build are cody Rhodes' wife or tony khan's super friend britt Baker! :!


The probably was just being a smart ass lol




patpat said:


> Nah it wasnt just that. It was riho facing her trainer AND the woman who raised her since she was around 4 years old!!! This is literally a mother vs daughter story and they actually did no build up for it, this moment was when I realised there was fucking something wrong. This FUCKING storyline is something you CANNNOOOOT possibly in any fucking way fail. I damn well know if it was brandi or cody it would get a 10 months build up. EMI sakura and riho have close to a hundred pictures of every step of riho's trainingnsince she was a child, this kind of things you rarely ever find to get people emotionally invested. She is literally her mom, ans she was frustrated that her own student/ daughter came to america and had more success even tho SHE is herself a big fan of american culture. The amount of wasted storyline in this could have made riho an actual fuvking star among the teenager women and very young men audience she got. But despite this despite all the ratings she got them in such a rare demo ( and despite meltzer screaming everywhere they need more focus and story for her because of the audience she attracts) she got absolutely NOTHING! you dont have to like riho, but when someone is doing something good they deserve to be pushed. Meanwhile at the same fucking time brandi Rhodes was getting a shit ton of tv time, dropping 100k viewers every single fuckikg time she appeared on tv. But they kept pushing her until fans forced their hands.
> You can be an aew fan but defending their absolute bullshit is dumb. I have friends today who were invested like crazy in aew, who went to the first first fyter fest and who today dont even watch aew because of shit like that


I didn't know their relationship was that deep. The fact they missed that is fucking insane. You don't often get to do matches were the wrestlers have that much history in and out of kayfabe. Now granted you can't guarantee a feud will be a classic or make someone a star. But at least with real effort you can say at least you really tried. With the women they just don't really try outside of Britt and Brandi. They basically get the treated with the same effort a D student gives when they do a school project the night before.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> I DEMAND someone respond to this question: AM I THE ONLY PERSON WHO NOTICES CODY TELEGRAPHING EVERY FUCKING MOVE IN EVERY MATCH!? I watch him and feel like I can see the gears in his head turning, like when you watch the kid who can’t dance but steps out there anyways and is constantly looking around to see what everyone else is doing, instead of just “feeling” the action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nightmare Collective Brandi was easily worse than Authority Steph. It was so bad they had to immediately abandon the storyline. In spite of that, they made no effort to give their women's champions any storylines. Cody and Brandi are determined to make everything about themselves and put no effort into the rest of the card.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

bdon said:


> Cody fucking sucks as a wrestler. He got butthurt by Vince and HHH in WWE, went and bet on himself finding some success by buddying up with the Bucks, then got butthurt that Dave Meltzer and the other smarks in the IWC don’t find his work enjoyable “bellllllllllll tuhhhhhhhh bellllllllllll”.
> 
> And he is determined to drive home how wrong we were, no matter how much he remains the World’s Best Midcard Wrestler.


If you think that, sure bro. 

In my opinion I think he's a real good worker and a terrific babyface, but he has the tendency to really overdo it at times when it comes to added drama and some tropes like having interference happen at some point.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I just hope if and when he ever turns heel that he doesn't fucking cry in his promos


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> If you think that, sure bro.
> 
> In my opinion I think he's a real good worker and a terrific babyface, but he has the tendency to really overdo it at times when it comes to added drama and some tropes like having interference happen at some point.


That´s just it. Cody is a good worker, I don´t think anyone will disagree. But he´s not the top star he believes himself to be. In his mind he´s the Hulk Hogan of this generation


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least he put over Darby, but still.. besides showing Darby observing the matches there wasnt much build for the match :/


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324417646717272066
> *As if we didn't already know based on circumstantial evidence, there's no need to speculate anymore. He said it himself to a fan. He's going to end up running this company into the ground.*


This company is not going to grow,above what they already have.and tonight proves it,instead they might lose viewers over time because what is the point watching Wednesday now if there is no story.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> At least he put over Darby, but still.. besides showing Darby observing the matches there wasnt much build for the match :/


*I had Darby winning but I thought it was going to be via Sting interference.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I had Darby winning but I thought it was going to be via Sting interference.*


Hopefully Sting shows up Dynamite


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*At least Tony Khan gets it. This is how a promoter should respond to questions.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325317342264512512*


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The probably was just being a smart ass lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say what you want about wwe, but if they had gold like that you can bet your fucking ass at least they would try to do something. 
And yes their relationship is super deep. That's how it works in japan, your trainer isnt just your trainer, it's a parental figure. And if I remember well she took riho when she was around 4/5 years old 
Aew bottling this story will never not be hilarious


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> Does anybody remember the Steiners defending the tag belts against Sting and Lex Luger at Super Brawl? That match was just thrown together with almost no build, yet it was the most memorable match on the PPV.


Low bar, dude. SuperBrawl was not a good show.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's almost like we had a live demonstration 22 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except that instance essentially kickstarted one of the most successful periods in pro wrestling. It's kind of different from making yourself buffer than everyone else for little return.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Except that instance essentially kickstarted one of the most successful periods in pro wrestling. It's kind of different from making yourself buffer than everyone else for little return.


*You ignored the part where their egos killed a billion dollar company.*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I didn't ignore it at all. It's not even worth mentioning it. It's common knowledge. It should however be noted that WCW's problems were far bigger than just toxic talent. It was a notoriously mismanaged company from the time Turner purchased it until it was ultimately shuttered. You can't spend 13 years throwing bad money after good and expect to be successful long-term. From the Disney tapings that exposed storylines from way in the future to fans long before they were ever going to be on television to giving out ridiculous contracts to people just to try and kill the WWF for what was ultimately a short-term gain and a long term headache and that's even before you consider they good idea they had into the ground to the point that they became bad ideas. It was inevitable that eventually someone with half a brain would get a hold of the books and see what a f**** nightmare that company actually was. you can't place all the blame for the death of WCW on guys like Hogan or Nash or Hall or even Bischoff and Russo they're easy targets but their problems were their problems long before any of them had any power in WCW.


----------

